# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Long verwijdering

## rudy17

Ik ben de 12 november men linker long uitgehaald(kanker) wie heeft dat nog meegemaakt!!!! Voor het ogenblik gaat alles naar wens alleen men ribben doen nog pijn.Hartelijk dank voor reactie s

----------


## gahoogendoorn

hoe gaat het nu met je ? voel je je al beter?
ik moet donderdag 4 december onder het mes.

wat is er met jou gebeurt en hoe is het na de operatie verlopen???

met vriendelijke groet 
gideon abel Hoogendoorn

----------

